# Canon Flash Quint



## FraserB (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I've just purchased a Canon Flash Quint. It has 5 blue AG1 bulbs which are meant to fire in succession.

My question is...how do I use it?

I can barely find any information online, and unfortunately only one of my (blue) bulbs seems to be firing (3).

I'm using a Canon FTQL with a synch cord, and the flash has fired, but it seems only on bulb 3. This was at 1/60.

If anyone can help in any way, please do!

Best wishes,

Fraser


----------



## compur (Oct 2, 2012)

Are you aware that flashbulbs can only fire once?


----------



## FraserB (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Compur, yeah, thanks for replying, i know they only fire once. It's just that it is only firing in slot3. I'm planning on taking it in to a specialist, but a camera repair shop i went into recently were amazed to hear that my canon ftql was all mechanical...i don't think they can help 

If you or anyone can recommend a good place in london, i'd be much obliged. I can already see that the quint will be an, albeit enjoyable, time consuming project/labour of love/hate/love.


----------



## compur (Oct 2, 2012)

You might consider simply buying another, working unit.  They are not that hard to find.  I see them on eBay, some that look mint.  I would think this would cost less than having one repaired.


----------

